# Battery power for Bachmann 2-6-0 Mogul



## lrparks (Nov 21, 2008)

O.k. Just about have myself talked into buying a Bachmann 2-6-0 Mogul. I would like to convert it to battery power. I've read some of this board and have come to the conclusion that the RCS system should work for me. I'm a basic railroader with the potential to add sound later. From reading the RCS site it looks like I may need the TX-4 with Basic-2. Since I am electrically challenged the TEN-LOC installation kit looks like it might come in handy. Would I be correct? I also have a Li-Ion 18650 14.8V 6600 mAh Rechargeable Battery Pack with PCB Protection from all-battery.com on hand and would like to use it. Would this be a good battery for this application? I assume all this will go in the tender. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Maybe. 
I would use an Elite 3, replace the headliamp with 14V GOW bulb, put 14.4V of battery (specially configured) in the area now occupied by the coal, build new .040" black styrene boards, use a UBIK, have room for throttle, P-5, P-5T, receiver and speaker inside the tender shell. 

But, that's just what I'd do.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello lrparks. 

Thank you for considering RCS. As you reside in the USA please deal with either of the USA agents. 

There are changes afoot at the RCS website. 
There is no longer an accessible page at the RCS website for the ELITE-3 R/C controllers. I am still making the ELITE-3's but information for them can only be obtained from Dave Goodson or Don Sweet in the USA or Brandbright in the UK.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

I used the Elite 3 in my Annie and plan to use the same in my American. I've got some basic twos as well, but the Elites allow extra triggers (sound/light) w/o adding anything else! 

If u r interested in the RCS, then I'd opt for the TX-24, same price with easier functional control. 

my first install was un a trail car, I did use what was then a BIK (or something kinda like the TEN-LOC) it did make it easy, but as Dave mentioned I do the UBIK now, it's not that tough! and with the ever patient TOC on the other end of the tele....things always work out!... 

Call Dave, he'll help you out!----I'lll try to help as well! 

Welcome to the Darkside!


----------

